# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  لطفا درمورد برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی کمکم کنین

## hos3inam

لطفا درمورد برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی کمکم کنین
فقط بگم که کلی واسش اینور اونور رفتم درست حسابی نفهمیدم چیه ویس های افشارو هم گوش دادم خوب نفهمیدم.
بجز یکی از اعضای انجمن (فاطمه خانوم) که لطف کردن کمکم کردن
خواهشا یدونه نمونه از برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی بهم بدین من اصلا نمیدونم چجوری روی کاغذ با خونه بندی و جدول بندی مینویسنش.
از کجا بدونم چجوری باید بفهمم چقدر بخونم.
من صفر کیلومترم تا الان هیچی نخوندم.کدوم برنامه ریزی واسم بهتره حجمی؟زمانی؟حجمی-زمانی؟

----------


## hos3inam

سال گذشته یکی از آشناهامون میومد واسم اینجوری میکرد:
حجم درس کتاب هارو حساب میکرد تعداد روز های مونده رو حساب میکرد بعد تقسیم و اینا میکرد و مثلا اینجوری میشد:
از ساعت9صبح تا 11باید 4 صفحه فیزیک بخونم.
الان این میشه حجمی زمانی؟
ولا بخدا گیج شدیم یکی میاد میگه این شیوه غلطه یکی میاد میگه این شیوه درسته الان این کدومشونه؟

----------


## John4954

پیشنهادمیکنم از دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه استفاده کنی.تا بخوای بشینی برنامه ریزیو یاد بگیری قلق گیری کنی وقتت رفته.دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه بگیر حجم رو مشخص کن برای هر درسنامه یا صفحه هم به طور میانگین وقتی رو مشخص کن وارد دفتر برنامه ریزیت کن  بخون.اینکه چند ساعت بگی میخوای بخونی کافی نیست باید ساعتشم مشخص باشه.چون میگی الان میخون یک ساعت دیگه شروع میکنم و .... نگاه میکنی میبینی شده یازده شب باید بگیری بخوابی

----------


## hos3inam

> پیشنهادمیکنم از دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه استفاده کنی.تا بخوای بشینی برنامه ریزیو یاد بگیری قلق گیری کنی وقتت رفته.دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه بگیر حجم رو مشخص کن برای هر درسنامه یا صفحه هم به طور میانگین وقتی رو مشخص کن وارد دفتر برنامه ریزیت کن  بخون.اینکه چند ساعت بگی میخوای بخونی کافی نیست باید ساعتشم مشخص باشه.چون میگی الان میخون یک ساعت دیگه شروع میکنم و .... نگاه میکنی میبینی شده یازده شب باید بگیری بخوابی


ممنون.نظری درمورد پست دومم تو همین تاپیک ندارین؟

----------


## amir_95

دوست عزیز شما مثلا میای میگی من امروز باید یه درس دین و زندگی بخونم وقت واسش مشخص نمیکنید ممکنه یه ساعت طول بکشه ممکنه دو ساعت. فقط مشخص میکنید که باید بخونید. این یعنی حجمی. اما یه موقع مشخص میکنید که من ساعت دو تا سه دین و زندگی بخونم. ممکنه تو این بازه یه درس بخونین ممکنه دو درس. این میشه زمانی. اما یه موقع میایید میگید از ساعت دو تا سه باید یه درس دین و زندگی بخونم و تموم کنم. این یعنی حجمی زمانی

----------


## amir_95

و این که گفتین نخوندین و میخواهید شروع کنید. به نظر من بهترین برنامه واستون حجمی زمانی هست. ببینید چقدر وقت دارید. حجم کتاب ها رو در روز و هفته و ماه برنامه بریزین که تا کنکور تموم شه.اینطوری وقت زمان رو بیشتر میدونید.

----------


## ozeiry

ببخشید منم دو تا سوال داشتم. 1.تواین برنامه ریزی باید تعداد صفحات رو تقسیم کنیم یا تعداد تست ها رو؟
2.اگر در زمان مشخص شده برای درسی نتونستیم حجم مشخص شده رو بخونیم در واحد حجمی زمانی  بعدی مربوط به همون درس باید از ادامه اون جایی که خوندن رو قطع کردیم بخونیم یا حجم مشخص شده تو همین واحد رو؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب بده.

----------


## ehsan-en1

> ببخشید منم دو تا سوال داشتم. 1.تواین برنامه ریزی باید تعداد صفحات رو تقسیم کنیم یا تعداد تست ها رو؟
> 2.اگر در زمان مشخص شده برای درسی نتونستیم حجم مشخص شده رو بخونیم در واحد حجمی زمانی  بعدی مربوط به همون درس باید از ادامه اون جایی که خوندن رو قطع کردیم بخونیم یا حجم مشخص شده تو همین واحد رو؟
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب بده.


سعی کنین خودتون رو مقید کنین که حتما به برنامه پایبند باشین و کار مربوط رو به هر بخش رو کامل انجام بدین  و همچنین بهتره که تو برنامتون یه ساعت جبرانی هم بذارین واسه وقتایی که نمی تونین همه حجم مورد نظر رو تموم کنین (مثلا دوساعت اخر شب رو میذارین واسه جبران عقب موندگی های اون روز)
اما در بسته حجمی زمانی بعدی همون درس باید قسمت عقب مونده قبلی رو مطالعه کنین و سعی کنین حجم مشخص شده مربوط به همون بسته رو هم مطالعه کنین(به نوعی استرس مفید بخودتون وارد کنید تا کارایی و راندمان مطالعه تون هم افزایش پیدا کنه)
درضمن حجم مشخص شده باید استاندارد و معقول و باتوجه به شرایط خودتون باشه نه اینکه ایده ال گرا و غیرعاقلانه باشه 
چون عمل نکردن متوالی به برنامه خودش باعث یاس و ناامیدیو در نتیجه کنار گذاشتن برنامه میشه 
می تونین تو انجام این کار از یه مراقب یا ناظر (مادر و پدر و مشاور و ........)هم استفاده کنین کسی که پایان هرروز عملکردتون رو چک کنه و ایراد ها و مشکلاتتون رو بهتون بگه :Yahoo (69):

----------


## fateme.tehran

با سلام.
حضرت علی علیه السلام در مورد تداوم کار در کتاب نهج البلاغه میفرمایند:
چیز ادنک که با اشتیاق تمام گردد،بهتر از فراوانی است که رنج آور باشد.
مطابق سخن ایشان برنامه ریزی شما،باید به صورت حجمیه معقولانه باشه.به نحوی که لذت خوندن رو همراه با یادگیری اون روز ،احساس بشه.

مداوم و کوتاه

برای مثال در درس زبان انگلیسی گاج،حدود 16 صفحه ابتدایی کتاب تستش،گرامره.که اصل مطلب زبانم گرامرشه.فهم مفهوم جملات هم بستگی به گرامرش داره.این 16 صفحه رو میتونی هر 8 روز یک بار به صورت روزانه 2 الی 3 صفحه مرور کنی.
میشه مرور های بسیار اما در حجم کم...

در این روش مرور زیادی نهفتست.

که باعث میشه مطالب ملکه ی ذهنتون بشه.

پس شد تداوم اما کوتاه و لذت بخش



باتشکر

----------


## fateme.tehran

> ببخشید منم دو تا سوال داشتم. 1.تواین برنامه ریزی باید تعداد صفحات رو تقسیم کنیم یا تعداد تست ها رو؟
> 2.اگر در زمان مشخص شده برای درسی نتونستیم حجم مشخص شده رو بخونیم در واحد حجمی زمانی  بعدی مربوط به همون درس باید از ادامه اون جایی که خوندن رو قطع کردیم بخونیم یا حجم مشخص شده تو همین واحد رو؟
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب بده.


رتبه 4 تجربی منطقه 3 امسال،علیرضا آروین،مطابق حجم آزمون آزمایشیش،تعداد تست رو تقسیم میکرد به دو هفته

----------


## MeisteR

به نظرم ک اول چند روز بدون برنامه ریزی خودت بخون ببین توانت چقدره مثلا در طول دو ساعت چند ص از زیست و میتونی بخونی بعد طبق اون حجم برای ایندت حجمی بر ساعت برنامه بریز

درباره تست هم بگم ک همه تستای کتاب تستت رو تو دو هفته ازمون نزن 
درطول هر ازمون تست پوششی هم تو برنامت داشته باش برا دوام یادگیری خوبه

----------


## hos3inam

همه کمک کردن ولی نمیدونم من خنگم یا چیه درست حسابی هنوز نمیدونم باید چیکارکنم.
فیلمی مقاله ای چیزی ندارین مو به مو یاد داده باشتش؟

----------


## ehsan-en1

> همه کمک کردن ولی نمیدونم من خنگم یا چیه درست حسابی هنوز نمیدونم باید چیکارکنم.
> فیلمی مقاله ای چیزی ندارین مو به مو یاد داده باشتش؟


سایت علیرضا افشار پادکست هایی در مورد روش برنامه ریزی و.... داره 
کارگاه های برگزیده مشاوره تحصیلی استاد افشار
به نظرم منبع قابل اعتمادیه  :Yahoo (22):

----------

